
Sand's End - fisherjeff
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/17/13660014/miami-beach-sand-erosion-nourishment-climate-change
======
rdtsc
Was on a vacation in North Carolina on Ocean Isle Beach. It has been suffering
from erosion for years. The North end a very strange place. During high tide
people who still haven't left their homes can fish from the porch. The beach
further north has chunks of asphalt from where a road used to be.

Some people were paying contractors to pump sand to fill bags and stack them
up to potentially save their vacation home for a few more years. Most were
vacation homes, so most people wouldn't be left homeless when the water gets
to their property, but we did meet and older local woman who lived there
permanently. I didn't dare ask what she's planning to do, but I imagine she
hoped she would go before the ocean gets her house.

Here is WSJ article from 2008:
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB122119023684026931](http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB122119023684026931)

